# It's time for oyster pot pie



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 16947
View attachment 16948
View attachment 16949
Click on picture to read recipe.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Can't make out the hand writin .


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> Can't make out the hand writin .


Click on the picture, it will show up so you can read.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the Recipe reads, as follows :

Ingredients :

1-1/2 Pints of Oysters
Oyster Liquid + Milk
3 Tablespoons of Butter
1/2 Cup of Celery
2 Teaspoons of Onion
3 Tablespoons of Flour
1 Cup of Carrots
2 Tablespoons of Parsley
1 Teaspoon of Salt
Pepper

Preparation :

Milk + Oyster liquid should equal 1-1/2 Cups.
Heat Butter, Add Celery & Onion, Cook about 5 minutes.
Blend in Flour. Slowly add Milk + Oyster liquid.
Cook over Low heat, until thick. Add remaining (ingredients).
Bake 25-30 minutes, at 400 Degrees.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

looked like t should be good so I made this last night.
Wife said she'd eat mine if I couldn't finish.
Was afraid to turn around she'd be diippin in my bowl.

Excellent.
Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> Click on the picture, it will show up so you can read.


Looks delicious !

What did you use for the crust ? Bisquick ?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

When do you add the oysters?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> Looks delicious !
> 
> What did you use for the crust ? Bisquick ?


My wife buys two pie shells. One for the bottom, and one for the top.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

surfmom said:


> When do you add the oysters?


 Good question. I will ask Pat/wife and let you know. I know the oysters go in last.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Good question. I will ask Pat/wife and let you know. I know the oysters go in last.


 My wife said the last step is to put the oysters in. You add the oysters, put the top of the pie on, then put in oven.


----------

